# whats with the skunk



## kaneboy (Oct 3, 2008)

just wondering if any one else has had issues with planet skunk seedbank?have got beans off skunk a lot for few years hassle free but now i think hes ripped me !anyhow gunna do the move and try attitude and dope seeds !very dissapointed  :confused2: :


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Oct 3, 2008)

u should try the doc man... 

dr chronic


----------



## la9 (Oct 8, 2008)

What's up with skunk ? No problems I know of.

Att. is fine but a few days slower than the skunk.

Don't order from the DOC if you are in the US or you probably won't get your seeds.


----------



## Dexter (Oct 8, 2008)

kaneboy said:
			
		

> just wondering if any one else has had issues with planet skunk seedbank?have got beans off skunk a lot for few years hassle free but now i think hes ripped me !anyhow gunna do the move and try attitude and dope seeds !very dissapointed  :confused2: :



What was wrong with the skunk?
Don't his seeds always come in breeder packs?


----------



## la9 (Oct 8, 2008)

Skunk took my serious seeds out of the tube(I received no tube) and put them in a ziplock taped to the orginal card and with the serial number. I figured it was due to the way they ship things but who knows. Everything else was OK, The Dutch Passion pack was sealed funny, now you have me worrying, thanks.


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 9, 2008)

whats wrong is its been one and a half months and still no seeds .i no its strange for skunk to be this way but man 200 euros or 310 aus is no joke ?


----------



## Dexter (Oct 9, 2008)

kaneboy said:
			
		

> whats wrong is its been one and a half months and still no seeds .i no its strange for skunk to be this way but man 200 euros or 310 aus is no joke ?



Agree, it should'nt take that long.
Have you buzzed him?


----------



## la9 (Oct 9, 2008)

Recent experience was 5 days.


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah buzzed him and he said my card was bad after ripping me 200 euros or bout 345 aus and it says it on my bank statement so i tell ya all its happening every whw\ere and i b if i want any one else to lose out !sir skunk is shame only wish i could give him my foot in his head


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 13, 2008)

wot eva dude i try ringing but got hung up i just lucky my 2 bros live in eng so they happy to chase it up 4 their little bro thank the brotherhood and i aint even run skunk down i just want me seeds


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 13, 2008)

and to end the saga i thank skunk for sorting it all out goodbye


----------



## Dexter (Oct 14, 2008)

:hitchair:  Goodbye


----------



## la9 (Oct 14, 2008)

So for the record, Skunk worked everything out and are still a reliable place to order from ? I don't want to recommend them to someone if they are having problems.


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah no problems i just had a mix up and trouble with my old computer not skunks fault he still top notch


----------



## daf (Oct 15, 2008)

yo


----------



## la9 (Oct 17, 2008)

daf said:
			
		

> the doc is fast, took me 6 days


 
Please don't post that, I've had too many friends in the US get ripped off by him for anyone to recommend.


----------

